# Why no SPF?



## Arcanegirl

Before i go splurge out on makeup, i was wondering why no SPF?
Ive seen a few people mention about makeup without it and wondered why...


----------



## booflebump

With flash photography, the spf can make the light bounce off your face, leaving you look very pale and washed out x


----------



## tmr1234

as boof seid but if you have a good tog that works well with the natral light it shouldnt matter. i have spf in my Olay Touch of Foundation but iam useing a matt powered on top so it will stop the flash washing me out (so i have been told)


----------



## Tiff

HB actually had a thread about this that she got from a make up artist I think. It explained the why's and why not's if I remember correctly. Will try to find it!


----------



## Arcanegirl

Thanks Tiff that would be great. I will be having powder on top aswell anyway to tone down my red skin


----------



## booflebump

You are pretty much safe with any MAC or Laura Mercier foundation :thumbup:


----------



## honeybee2

I cant find my thread (actually Im just beign lazy!) but as long as your foundation is a good make and you have matt powder for on top AND your photographer knows how to work the camera you should be fine! Dont use the mineral foundations/ powders though- they are the worst culprits!!


----------



## Arcanegirl

This one will be out then :dohh:
https://www.debenhams.com/webapp/wc..._10001_123072799399_-1?breadcrumb=Home~Beauty

This was the foundation..
https://www.debenhams.com/webapp/wc..._10001_123072503199_-1?breadcrumb=Home~Beauty

Is MAC expensive?


----------



## Arcanegirl

Found the thread :lol:
https://www.babyandbump.com/bride-beyond/588193-all-those-people-worried-spf-foundations.html


----------



## honeybee2

mac is about £30 hun xx


----------



## Arcanegirl

Hmmm Debenhams does it online but im not sure instore, will have a look in the next few days. I know Frasers does but theyre stupidly expensive.


----------



## twiggy56

Im going for MAC as they will do a consultation with you to give u a demo of how to apply it...

So i will be going into HoF to get the 'trail' and then if its alot more expensive I will then go elsewhere- I have no shame! :haha:


----------



## Arcanegirl

:rofl: thats not a bad idea actually, esp since Debenhams have it sale price untill Tues!


----------



## booflebump

I think your Debenhams should do MAC - I know ours doesn't. If you go in for a trial (think it's 20 quid redeemable against a purchase) then they will give you hints and tips for wedding make-up x


----------



## Arcanegirl

I dont remember seeing it, but then i wasnt looking :lol: might go look with OH tomorrow, though hes crap with makeup-y stuff i can go back with my friend on Tues to get some


----------



## twiggy56

booflebump said:


> If you go in for a trial (think it's 20 quid redeemable against a purchase) then they will give you hints and tips for wedding make-up x

I didnt know they ask for a deposit?!

ETA: do you know if this is debenhams and/or HoF?


----------

